

Why *real developers* should hate PHP! - pagan_saviour
http://www.borfast.com/blog/i-hate-php

======
timjahn
"Real developers" are too busy developing to complain about why X language
sucks for Y reasons. There are many tools available to us developers. Use the
ones you see fit and forget wasting time blasting other developers for using
tools you don't like.

~~~
dancryer
This. A million times this.

I've used other languages, I've done C# development, I've done Python
development... but I currently do PHP development, and you know what? It's
fine.

As long as _you_ follow good practices and use things in a way that doesn't
make your life unpleasant, then all is well and you can get on with your day.

------
shire
here we go again. PHP powers 244M sites which is 80% of the net. who cares if
it sucks.

